# What is Newmarket like?



## Fagin100 (28 September 2018)

Not strictly from a riding point-of-view, more as a place to live, does anyone have any knowledge of Newmarket? I've been offered a job in Elmswell but need to be near Cambridge for my Hubby (he travels to London 3-4 x a week). I've heard a real mixed bag of opinions online; some say Newmarket is a dump, others say it can be quite pleasant. 

I would be interested to know what others think? What do you like and/or dislike about the area?

Thanks!


----------



## honetpot (28 September 2018)

The town is odd. A couple of nice shops and the rest cheap, a few nice places to eat. Its just one really main street. The house prices seem to have gone up. If your husbands going to London look around Ely, it has a mainline station to London.


----------



## Laafet (28 September 2018)

Lol well I have lived here for 10 years and started out 12 years ago at Shadwell in Thetford. I love Newmarket, I live on the nicer side of town which is more expensive but feels safe. It is pretty much like all small towns really. If you like horses that is a bonus as the town stops for them. The train service is not as regular as it should be but once you get to Cambridge is good.


----------



## Laafet (28 September 2018)

honetpot said:



			The town is odd. A couple of nice shops and the rest cheap, a few nice places to eat. Its just one really main street. The house prices seem to have gone up. If your husbands going to London look around Ely, it has a mainline station to London.
		
Click to expand...

That is not much good for commuting to Elmswell though, you need to be on the A14 really for that.


----------



## honetpot (28 September 2018)

I think you have more luck crossing the A14 than going down it.
  I would never want to have to travel to the centre of Cambridge to get on a train, unless you get on at the new 'out of town' station. Its not that out of town.
I sometimes have to travel to Fulbourn and cross the A14, the traffics not too bad until you get to Cambridge outskirts.
By train traveling to London from Newmarket is nearly 2hours, Ely 1.20 , so I would look at Red Lodge. There are a lot of new houses that are rented out then you can try all options.
 Bury St Edmunds is lovely.


----------



## Fagin100 (28 September 2018)

Thank you very much for your replies.

@Laafet - may I ask which roads/areas are in the nicer side to town? (Or which roads to avoid!)

Really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Laafet (28 September 2018)

I am rubbish at geography but I think they call it the South Side. I live near the train station if that helps. At HoneyPot mentioned Red Lodge is a good option, there is a train station nearby (that is on the Newmarket line so slower than the Ely one). You would need to consider your work and what time of day you were travelling. I used to travel from Thetford to Newmarket and it was a nightmare, better now they have improved the A11. Ely to Elmswell is meant to take about 45 minutes but I would say it takes nearer an hour at least. 
As for housing, Studlands had a horrendous rep but it ok depending on where you are on the estate, George Lamptons and Skeaping Close are to  be avoided and definitely Icewell Hill. St Johns Avenue is nice and the depending on what parking you can get anywhere near the train station is nice and quiet enough.


----------



## SpringArising (28 September 2018)

I'm in the 'It's a bit of a dump' camp. My sister and ex used to live there and both hated it, although there are a couple of nice roads. Like Honeypot said, the shops there are really odd. You'd need to go to Cambridge for real shopping with up to date stuff.

Bury and its surrounding villages are gorgeous, although it would be a bit of a trek up the A14 to Cambridge every day - takes me about 40 mins NOT in rush-hour traffic.


----------



## Laafet (28 September 2018)

SpringArising said:



			I'm in the 'It's a bit of a dump' camp. My sister and ex used to live there and both hated it, although there are a couple of nice roads. Like Honeypot said, the shops there are really odd. You'd need to go to Cambridge for real shopping with up to date stuff.

Bury and its surrounding villages are gorgeous, although it would be a bit of a trek up the A14 to Cambridge every day - takes me about 40 mins NOT in rush-hour traffic.
		
Click to expand...

 It's a bit Marmite but I do live there so talking from first hand experience and having lived all over the country, I think it is pretty much like every other small town commuter town with the added addition of what being a racing centre brings, Lambourn and Malton might appear pretty but living there is no different to Newmarket. It is widely agreed that if you want to do proper shopping you go to Bury or Cambridge.


----------



## Fagin100 (28 September 2018)

Thank you so much everyone for your replies! We're going to go up and have a look around. I'm not fussed if it isn't the swankiest part of the world (we're only renting to start with) but I'm trying to avoid anywhere obviously 'rough'. Quite like the idea of seeing horses everywhere too . Deep down, I think we might prefer Cambridge, but it might be just a tad too far to get to Elmswell in rush hour everyday (plus the rent prices are significantly more). 

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and suggestions. If anyone has any other likes/dislikes about Newmarket I'd love to hear them.


----------



## SpringArising (28 September 2018)

Fagin100 said:



			Thank you so much everyone for your replies! We're going to go up and have a look around. I'm not fussed if it isn't the swankiest part of the world (we're only renting to start with) but I'm trying to avoid anywhere obviously 'rough'. Quite like the idea of seeing horses everywhere too 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't say it's rough, but one thing to bear in mind if you are going to be living in the centre is that there are a LOT of young lads who work in the yards who get pissed in the pubs on the high street etc... 

And as nice as the thought of seeing the horses is, my sister would be woken up by an endless string of dancing TBs at 6am every morning...


----------



## ester (28 September 2018)

I would strongly suggest you do any likely commutes at peak times, it can triple journey times very easily round here. I am very pleased I stayed with friends to start with as I would have likely lived much further away from work than I now do. There are also bits that look ok on a map until you realise they have very few east-west roads so no back routes if busy. 

I was sure that I had read on a local FB group that cambridge north didn't have much parking but it seems to have one, given that it said 'introductory offer' I think it might be fairly new though and it is pretty easily accessible. (Not realising it had such a facility I took the milton park and ride, got off at the science park and walked the last 10 minutes, I saved myself 50p....)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 October 2018)

I lived on the High Street back in the mid/late 90s for a couple of years-then moved out to Saxon Street. I liked living on the High Street tbh and I wasnt far from De Niros lol. After that I also commuted from Newmarket to Waterloo for three years which wasn't fun.  I also lived in Cambridge for about 8 years and would always choose Newmarket/Ely over that.


----------



## ester (1 October 2018)

I like Ely, it's just getting home that is problematic/very long for me. It does have the advantage of having more likelihood of getting a seat on the train than getting on at either of the cambridge stations.


----------



## Keith_Beef (2 October 2018)

We drove through Newmarket a couple of years ago, on the way up to see my mum in Sheffield. We thought it would be interesting to take a look at our town's twin-town...

The side of town we saw was not pretty: lots of boxy, cheap-looking low-rise flats and no life, not a single shop or restaurant to be seen. Admittedly, the whole of Newmarket can't be like this; looking at images on Google, there are plenty of nice-looking areas.


----------



## AlisonWood (19 June 2019)

are you still looking?budget? acreage needed?can I suggest my property,not in Newmarket but trains to london from Witham  or Braintree.Car parking avail at Witham.Elmswell about 30 miles away.Im on horse and hounds properties or rightmove.Sible hedingham 1.8 acres Â£900,000.but if mine no good,perhaps it might be an idea to think of other areas with own paddocks alot of places have good access to London either by train or driving and some other areas may give you more for your money,or a more rural(horse friendly) option.Not trying to be pushy,just an idea to put forward.We have a lovely life here, we travel to work each day,but have a peaceful,rural life on the weekend and every evening.XXX


----------



## AlisonWood (19 June 2019)

Sorry just realised yourrenting not buying,still other areas may still apply as rents might be cheaper again,commuting may still be easier !!!!


----------



## MummyEms (19 December 2020)

Hi, we live in Bury and live going into Newmarket because it's just such a horsey place.  My daughters make me drive through Newmarket every time we go to Hertfordshire purely because they love looking at it all 😊
My cousin and her husband lived there happily for a few years too.xx


----------



## MummyEms (19 December 2020)

Love * not live


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2020)

Nothing to add but..
My only visit to Newmarket was for a harley davidson fayre....there’s a terrific HD shop there! ( During my old days of an aspiring biker chic but now turned welly-chic 😜😂)
With its horse reputation i always thought Newmarket was bigger than it is...and posher, so i quite like that it isnt either!


----------



## hobo (19 December 2020)

I have only driven down the main road through it a couple of times but I love it as it turns me from a 60 year old to a six year old watching the horses crossing the road!! There is also a lovely shop which sells all sorts first time we came back with some very good quality planters next time a lovely tea, coffee and sugar set.
Oh and of course a great museum.


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2020)

PurBee said:



			Nothing to add but..
My only visit to Newmarket was for a harley davidson fayre....there’s a terrific HD shop there! ( During my old days of an aspiring biker chic but now turned welly-chic 😜😂)
With its horse reputation i always thought Newmarket was bigger than it is...and posher, so i quite like that it isnt either!
		
Click to expand...

I know this is a random zombie thread but me too! Ex Aussie biker chick, now Essex farmers wife.


----------



## PurBee (20 December 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I know this is a random zombie thread but me too! Ex Aussie biker chick, now Essex farmers wife. 

Click to expand...

It takes some getting used to doesnt it! 😀 

You’ve also alerted me to having replied to my 3rd zombie thread of the day thinking it was current...im breaking a record! 🤣


----------

